# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus box v 1.3.1

## mohamed73

Dear Users, 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] is out! Added Unlock/Repair IMEI features for Samsung I8160, I8160P, I9070 and I9070P mobile devices. 
With this release we are glad to introduce to you such new features and improvements:  *I8160* -  Unlock/Repair IMEI added (manual root required)*I8160P* -  Unlock/Repair IMEI added (manual root required)*I9070* - Unlock/Repair IMEI added (manual root required)*I9070P* -  Unlock/Repair IMEI added (manual root required)minor bug fixes  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ashnayi

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

